# Sooner RC



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Our trial is open for entries now on EE. The closing date is Wednesday lets hope for good numbers. We have nice grounds and some good judges coming in for the event. Hope to see everyone there.

Russell


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Good luck with the trail Russell


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone running the derby and open go to the derby first. Signs will be out to give directions. 

Russell


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

Is anyone going to post callbacks?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

unofficial call backs to land blind in open: 2,5,6,8,9,10,16,18,20,21,22,23,25,27,29,30,35,36,37,38,39,41,45,46,47,48 not great connection so I hope these are correct


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Correction 19 not 18 was back. Unofficial to wb 2, 5, 6, 8, 10, 19, 20, 21, 22, 27, 36, 37, 41, 45, 47, 48


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

They are in a location that does not get any service........


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Open results

1. Boo. Milligan
2. Deets. Rorem
3. Coach. Rorem
4. Wilson. Rorem
RJ. Lullabelle. Poland
J. Lexie. Stupka

Qual
1. Haley. Melo
2. Mojo. Sweeney
3. Floyd. Loggins
4. Silas. Huffman
RJ. Pinkie. Edwards

Derby
1. Dise. Melo
2. Cash. Milligan
3. Dj. Melo
4. Hattie. McClure 
RJ jenny. Milligan
J
Ruger. Issenock
Tony. Pow drill
Aly. Milligan
Gigi. McClure 
Cheyenne. Milligan

Am will finish today


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news on the AM?


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Dale and Mike in the qual placements!!


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Results are posted on EE. Thanks to all the judges for giving up their weekend to come out and judge for us. Thanks to all the workers and landowners for allowing us to have the trial on the land and workers for throwing birds all day in the sun and wind. Thanks to all who came up and ran our trial. We hope you enjoy it and look forward to seeing everyone in October.

Russell


----------

